# I saw a huge cat today, do all breeds grow that big?



## Paul36 (Nov 14, 2009)

Today I met this huge cat in the hall of my flat building, I petted it for awhile and it must have weighed maybe as much as 10kg?! I have never seen a cat this big!

I don't know what breed it was, looked like an ordinary tabby cat to me... Do all male cats grow this big? Does castration affect the size of my cat? I have a siamese cross breed kitten of 14weeks now and I would love to see it grow into a big tiger like that!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It all depends on the genes....I have a male DSH (Kobi) who is 19 lbs and not fat, he's a huge cat. Other times a male cat might only be 10 lbs. Large size is the goal of some purebred...Maine Coons, Norwegian Forest Cats, & Ragdolls for example. Males tend to be larger than females, although my female Maine **** (Holly) is as long and as tall as Kobi, but she's very thin.

Your Siamese cross is not likely to end up being a big cat...Siamese tend to be small cats. But if course it depends on what he's crossed with...


----------

